

Codesearch: indexing and performing regex searches over large bodies of code - cnbuff410
https://github.com/google/codesearch

======
maxmcd
For those who don't know this codebase was originally on code.google.com and
was recently moved over.

Codesearch also powers etsy's Hound
([https://github.com/etsy/Hound](https://github.com/etsy/Hound)) which is
pretty cool.

